# My guy for president



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We have a few good people running for president. More choice than most years. I like Walker from Wisconsin, but Ted Cruz is my first choice. Here he is telling me what I want to hear.

http://www.frc.org/get.cfm?i=PG15E19


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck Bruce. Neither of those guys are telling me what I want to hear, but I'll agree to disagree and let the chips fall as they may.
Personally I'm not impressed by any of the proposed candidates or what they are saying. At least so far. I do agree with the increasing op Ed's from election demography people, that little by little the overly right wing tea Partiers, the religious right, the lack of environmental concerns, the continuing doubting and outright obstruction and blatant disbelief of scientific and medical research, and the lack of reaching out to so many non white old line groups like Hispanics, gays, blacks, the young( yes, the young) women, etc. is slowly chipping away at the party ( that I've been a lifelong supporter to be clear) and unless we see some pretty dramatic changes we'll be living with Hillary for the next 8 years. 
Though there is stuff about Rand Paul and his past that makes me wonder about him sometimes, at least he rocked the Party stalwarts with what more and more are believing has a LOT of merit. He committed political suicide doing it, but whether anyone in the old whie party is able to listen is doubtful. I have a very guarded prognosis for this! 
The next year will be interesting. Whether the R's can come up with someone fairly young CREDIBLE, NOT Half Nuts(IMO) remains to be sen. We need a John Hoeven or lookalike in there to counter the radicals. Otherwise, IMO, hail Hillary! I mean HAIL, not HEIL! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The republican party is no longer a conservative party it needs to go away forever. Guys like McCain are not heroes they are traitors to the conservative people. John McCain doesn't reach across the aisle, he belongs to the other side he just sits where a conservative should be sitting.
The republican establishment tried to tell Reagan he was so conservative he couldn't win. Now we have people doing the same thing. We are on the edge because there are so many people getting from the government rather than people supporting their country. That can end only one way. A conservative like Cruz could have won ten years ago, if the republican establishment didn't attack him before they attacked the liberal candidate.
HH you keep harping about conservatives being against birth control. I was in Arizona this winter too, and in Arizona like North Dakota I don't know a single conservative against birth control. I think your hang up is you want to consider abortion birth control. I suppose it's the morning after pill which is described as an abortifacient. 
Also, I am conservative and not anti environmental. A few nut jobs like old GST and Shaug don't represent the conservatives. It's like comparing reverend Wright to all pastors to compare GST and Shaug to all conservatives. Both liberal and conservative have the fringe nut jobs. I know liberals will consider the Keystone pipeline anti environmental. To bad they don't think for themselves rather than blindly following party line agenda. They need to ask themselves which is more environmentally dangerous railway or pipeline. Oh that's right the big railway man Warren Buffet is a big Obama kiss up. Give to Obama and your a good rich guy, but if you don't your like the Koch brothers. I'll bet Buffets money to Obama is what is holding up the Keystone pipeline. It has nothing to do with Obama having environmental concerns.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Never ever have I said or even intimated that abortion is any form of birth control! Lack of birth control, maybe. But why is there lack of birth control? Primarily because of the well meaning religious conservatives!
But no point us going over our differences on the state of the country.n whatever will be, will be, whether you or I like it or not, because of the will of the voters. My concern is what the voters will do a year from Nov. And IMHO unless there are drastic changes, I'm afraid what might happen! 
I heard at coffee the other day this quote "what we need is a few more McCains about 40 years older." Lots of head nodding, so though some of the younger crowd want to shift more to the right, I wouldn't want to bet my pension on it. We'll see.?

On a lighter note, I've heeded what you and a bunch of other guys have advised! Yes, I've joined the ranks of the AR 15 crowd, though being somewhat old fashioned, I'm still a bit uncomfortable with how mean they look to the bolt and lever action old school gun owners. As an AR owning friend said yesterday, he was like me in this respect BUT conceded like Zi do, thst. This must have been how the old school trapdoor and rolling lock users probably felt about those gee whiz new military tpe bolt actions around the end of the 18th century! LOL
I had originally bought a mini 14 when Clinton was elected and always called it me Clinton Rifle. Hope I'm wrong, but with the spectre of Hillary in the Whitehouse lookin, I thought I'd better pick up an AR while the picking up was good, I now call it my Hillary rifle! 
Haven't shot it yet, just mounted the scope last night so will go make mouse with it tomorrow and kill....oops....harvest....some parried mutts once I get it all sighted in.
If you don't mind I might pEmail you from time to time for advice, etc. almost did about a scope but put on a Nikon M223 on advice from my friendly gun shop owner. You guys have ne convinced on accuracy , reliability and a bunch of other stuff. But I'm a slow learner who thought I had enough guns! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Never ever have I said or even intimated that abortion is any form of birth control! Lack of birth control, maybe.


 Glad to hear that. Sorry I made the assumption. I made that assumption because of the below statement.



> But why is there lack of birth control? Primarily because of the well meaning religious conservatives!


As I have said many times I don't know any conservative against birth control. I wish a lot more welfare moms would have used it. That's why I assumed it had to be some other thing you considered birth control. Perhaps it's because you think we should pay for it. Maybe the government should pay for my ammunition. Makes just as much sense.

We keep asking what's happened to America. We happened.

I like your lighter note. Welcome to the light.  email me and I'll send you my phone number. We will have a good chat over things we agree on. :thumb: Your one of those guys I disagree with, but would value a day in a boat or afield with bow, rifle, or shotgun. :thumb:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Heck Plainsman, all my friends and hunting and fishing buddies disagree with each other all the time! We all laugh about it,and kid each other and never take each other overly seriously as we all know,that we are more or less on the same page! We all love to gang up on the far left and far right guy in our bunch! Kind of like fishing....we all want to,catch that 15 pound walleye but none of us agree exactly how the best way to go about it. But we all know that a perfect 25 pound walleye is unobtainable and don't lose any sleep over it!

Anyway, I picked up,a,DPMS. Mounted a M223 on it with a dandy poking Burriss mount on the Picatinny rail. I thought at first the stock would bear to straigh for me, bUt once the scope was mounted it fits fine. And I now understand the recoil mechanism and why they have to have those goofy looking stocks.
DPMS.... Any good? Will it consistently hit running prairie dogs at 3000 yards? If not, I want my money back and will keep on truckin with the Mini 14! Just kiddin....that's a real nice little handy rifle that shoots a MOCoyote pretty well out to 300 yards or so. 
Wish the wind would go down, not tomorrow,either and rain Sunday for,the farmer/ Ranchers. Too windy for an old fart like me to comfortably fish, too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like DPMS. Mine will put ten rounds under half an inch at 100 yards. What twist does your barrel have?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh Crap 
Bruce. They told me but I forgot. Fairly fast, I think 1 in * if my old brain remembers rightly.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh Crap 
Bruce. They told me but I forgot. Fairly fast, I think 1 in 8 if my old brain remembers rightly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Oh Crap
> Bruce. They told me but I forgot. Fairly fast, I think 1 in 8 if my old brain remembers rightly.


I hope so. It should be imprinted right on the bottom of the barrel with caliber. If it is 1 in 8 your going to have a bundle of fun with it. It will shoot the 50 gr just fine like the 1 in 9 barrels, but it will shoot the much heavier 75 gr hollow point much better than the 1 in 9. The ballistic coefficient on the Hornady 75 gr hollow point is .395. Believe it or not at 600 yards you will have much more energy than a factory 22-250. Also, because the twist is always slow, like 1 in 14 in the 22-250 it can't stabilize heavy enough bullets to ever catch the 223 with a fast twist. I had a heavy Remington 100 Range Master, and a lighter barrel Savage 22-250. I had no more use for a light barrel 22-250 so I yanked the barrel off and replaced it with a 6.5 Creedmoor.
Anyone want a practically new stainless 22-250 barrel to get that older shot out Savage back up and running. Most barrels I look at run $300. I'll sell you an almost new factory savage in stainless for $100.


----------

